# look 55cm 555 rider size



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Any owners of 55cm size, what is your height/ inseam? is it similar to a standard 55cm frame? (56cm seat, top tube?)


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi,

I have an 05 555. Inseam 32.5 inches (pant size 30) and 5' 11"

The top tube is 55.5 and am using a 130mm stem


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*short legs !!*

Your dimensions are typical for someone with short legs and a long torso. With a frame that large, I couldn't get the bars low enough without resorting to no spacers and a 73 degree stem. The head tube with the headset and no spacers is 2cm taller than I use.

I have the same cycling inseam, but I'm 5'-6" tall. I ride a 51cm. Just goes to show that the answer to the size question depends on body proportioning and whether you want a racing fit or a recreational fit.


----------

